# Is using compressed pine with active carbon bedding safe?



## WhyMista (May 13, 2009)

Just wondering. I knew that cedar was bad but I thought I had heard pine was ok if it was treated or had something special done to it


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 14, 2009)

kiln dried pine is ok, i believe it means that the bad stuff is baked out of it.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 14, 2009)

I don't think compressed pine with active carbon is safe...it surely doesn't sound safe! lol. 

Kiln dried pine is ok though. 

Emily


----------



## BethM (May 14, 2009)

I just asked this question not too long ago: 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=46206&forum_id=48

I was told that it's ok.


----------



## WhyMista (May 15, 2009)

Ok thats good to hear. Guess I'll go pick up a large bag of it this weekend along with some more hay.


----------



## BethM (May 15, 2009)

Are you looking at the same brand (Cozy 'n' Fresh)? 

I have noticed that this litter has a little bit of a different smell than the Feline Pine. I don't know if the carbon could cause problems if it were ingested. My litter box has a built-in grate so my bunnies never come into contact with the litter. It also restricts the smell a bit, so I can't really tell if the carbon helps with odor control. Oh, and it seems to fluff up more when it's wet than the Feline Pine litter does.


----------

